# Looking to I'd this hen



## Nhdon333 (3 mo ago)

I was wondering if anyone can I'd this hen?
She is one of 18 that was abandoned in my yard yesterday. She is about 1 and a half times the size of the red sex links she was with.

Thanks in advance


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Don't know what it is, but that ain't a "she." That's a rooster clearly in molt. Look at the spurs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be a good idea if you post some pics of the other birds dumped at your place. Just to make sure they aren't all roosters. Remember I mentioned that was being done. 

That bird does look rough. Really rough. Not sure it's feeling all that well.


----------



## Nhdon333 (3 mo ago)

imnukensc said:


> Don't know what it is, but that ain't a "she." That's a rooster clearly in molt. Look at the spurs.


Well it reminded me of a rooster as well, especially the hackles, I mean I literally haven't seen one since I was a kid in person, but it makes no noise like a rooster it doesn't act like a rooster it is clearly messed up, but it also constantly goes to the nesting box. It does not act at all like the Cock of the Walk like any rooster I have ever had any familiarity with, literally other birds are constantly picking on it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which confirms what I said about it not feeling well. Or that bird was dumped into a group of birds that are not his own. 

See if you can a decent pic of it from the side a bit closer up. It's easier to tell sex that way.


----------



## Nhdon333 (3 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> It might be a good idea if you post some pics of the other birds dumped at your place. Just to make sure they aren't all roosters. Remember I mentioned that was being done.
> 
> That bird does look rough. Really rough. Not sure it's feeling all that well.


The others are all clearly hens. And they are all red sex links or at least a version of them.

I did mean to respond to your previous message. I have heard of people dumping roosters because nobody wants roosters, and many of them can't have them in their community, but that wasn't the case for me. The first 10 that got dumped on me are all egg laying hens every one of them. This group of 18 have been very slow to lay but it's only been two days, but they are all hens with the exception of the one beat up hen acting rooster looking bird


----------



## Nhdon333 (3 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Which confirms what I said about it not feeling well. Or that bird was dumped into a group of birds that are not his own.
> 
> See if you can a decent pic of it from the side a bit closer up. It's easier to tell sex that way.


See that's the confusing thing," he" doesn't have a waddle, "his" crown is very small, "he" has not once made a single Crow or anything that sounds like one, "he" doesn't strut, literally other hens pick on "him"
But the hackles definitely look Brewster like, and while some of my hands do have Spurs they are much more pronounced on this one.
I have a feeling that somebody got rid of their entire flock and he probably was the one roo they had.... Either that or they got rid of a lame rooster and low producing hens.
Here's a couple pictures for you.
But I am leaning towards the fact that he's a rooster. That somehow doesn't realize he is LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm leaning more to what Ken said, that's a boy. 

It's possible that he was in with another rooster and was the low boy. They tend to be more reserved until they realize they don't have a bully around any longer.

From the looks of the hens' heads there was a rooster involved with them at some point. 

This whole dumping entire flocks off is really weird. I know I've read postings for free flocks because someone either died or could no longer care for them. But yours is just odd.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

He's definitely a male, likely an Easter-egger. He has at least one pea comb gene, which is why his comb and wattles are so small compared to what most imagine a rooster having. He also doesn't look like he feels very well, which can also effect the comb and wattle size as well as behavior. The hens are red sexlinks, probably older and 'spent' which just means they are 2-3+ years old and won't lay as many eggs as they did when they were younger, but will probably lay a decent amount still. They may be setting into molt, so you might not see very many eggs from them until the spring, or they may just be stressed and could come back into lay in a few weeks once they're a bit more comfortable with their new surroundings.

These birds were all dumped on you? Wow.  I'm glad you're taking care of them despite that they were a rather unexpected addition!


----------

